# Food before Exercise?



## Lynnelsf (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi I'm quite new to this all - diagnosed in early Feb, so just adjusting my lifestyle at the moment.  I go swimming (and occasionally to the gym) about 3 mornings a week - should I be eating something before I go?  And if so, what kind of thing should I eat?  
Feeling very confused with all the carb info and everything else there is to take in!
Cheers new friends!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi Lynnelsf, welcome to the forum.

Diet is one of the most debated topics on the forum. Ultimately, it's about finding what works for you. Inevitably, there will be a bit of trial and error along the way, but you'll get there. I hope you will find the links below useful. Please feel free to ask any questions you need to, no question is too silly. 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetes-the-basics/food-and-diabetes/i-have-type-2-diabetes 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/type-2-diabetes/food-and-keeping-active/


----------



## Lynnelsf (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks Billy - am attending one of the self mgt groups next week so will hopefully get some info there too - but it is quite confusing when you read everything - I don't check my bloods, am on low dose of Metformin and waiting for my next round of tests in May to see how I'm getting on so you never really know if you're doing the right thing/s?!?!?!  Im exercising and losing weight so hopefully things going in the right direction!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 21, 2019)

Diabetes is one big blurry cloud at first, but it will make sense eventually. Exercising and losing weight are excellent starts, keep it up! Checking bloods will offer a lot of insight into how your body is reacting to certain foods. Is there a particular reason you aren’t testing?


----------



## Lynnelsf (Mar 22, 2019)

Thank you Billy - this forum is making me feel better about it already - everyone seems to feel the same at first, it's so overwhelming.  No reason I'm not testing - my GP just prescribed Metformin, and didn't say anything about testing blood.  Will find out about that at my next round of check ups in May.  Maybe cos I was so busy sobbing all over him, he felt he couldn't put the blood testing on to me as well!!!!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m pleased that you are finding the forum so helpful. You might want to consider asking about testing before your check-up in May. It can play a major part in helping you gain control, but, for reasons best known to them (probably cost), a lot of GPs are reluctant to prescribe testing strips.


----------



## Lynnelsf (Mar 25, 2019)

I will do - I'm at the dr about something else totally unrelated so will mention it while I'm there.  Thanks for your support!


----------

